# HVLP or Airless



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the 9.5. Bought a cheaper gravity hvlp gun, never use the 9 5 anymore. Spray automotive primers an enamel top coats. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

rblakes1 said:


> Looks like either option is a bit of a drive, closest stand alone ppg is in philly and sw product finishes is about an hour and a half. Plenty of standard SW stores around though.
> 
> I did grab the wall and wood primer based off your recommendations though
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Check BM then, Lenmar Duralac for the cabinets.

Tom


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

What's your budget?


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I was ok with going up to the cost of the ultra max. SW said if I signed up for an account they could work on the pricing for me. So, $600 or so? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

rblakes1 said:


> I was ok with going up to the cost of the ultra max. SW said if I signed up for an account they could work on the pricing for me. So, $600 or so?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I own a graco true coat and also a 360. Neither of which am I overly impressed. 

1 qt in an airless sprayer goes quick, I mean real quick. I can paint 1 and a half doors with 1 qt and 1 coat. I might not be the worlds greatest painter but I do okay. 

I think the hand held sprayers are SMALL project guns. 
The Fine Finish (FF) tips might cut back on the waste, I've never used one.
They might give you a much better transfer efficiency than what I've used.


If your looking for youtube paint pros.... check out Idaho Painter and also DFW crown


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Again, with what you’re looking to do the Gx-19 fits the bill well. It was designed with finishing as its primary task.

Just the fact the cup won’t be in the way is a big plus.

It can be purchased for about $800.00. Either system you’ll need more tips, so that’s a wash.

https://www.jnequipment.com/shop/pa...u6q3Z7kqauCyN_lv8Ji9mWsYEw6M_kmRoCmx0QAvD_BwE

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Set up your SW account. Get on Graco’s website, click “try it before you buy it” this will allow you to decide by actually using the equipment. 

It is how I decided to add the Triton as one of my systems. The Graco rep forgot I had it, after 3 months I had to contact my SW rep to get the paper work done. They may allow you a 3 payment plan.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow, that's pretty awesome. Thank you for the heads up on that. 

I'm going to grab the hvlp my brother in law has tomorrow since it's available and free to use. At least with that I can play around and get a feel for using a sprayer 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

rblakes1 said:


> Wow, that's pretty awesome. Thank you for the heads up on that.
> 
> I'm going to grab the hvlp my brother in law has tomorrow since it's available and free to use. At least with that I can play around and get a feel for using a sprayer
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


A heads up—-it (spraying) will frustrate the hell out of you.

The Graco HVLP has a high pitched whine, good luck getting used to it. 

See if he has a Ford 4 cup, it will become your best friend.

One other thing— I use very little lighting when I spray, I spray by sound. 

Tom


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

tjbnwi said:


> A heads up—-it (spraying) will frustrate the hell out of you.
> 
> The Graco HVLP has a high pitched whine, good luck getting used to it.
> 
> ...


Interesting, I would like to hear more about the sound method

Spraying paint is something you learn by doing

In fact you have to re-learn when using different materials or equipment 

There are a lot of variables, even temperature and humidity, can have drastic effects 

The more you do the better you can predict what to do in a given situation 

What works for some may not work for others



You have to develop a “feel” for it

As with anything , I try to learn from the experiences of others , and try not to assume I have nothing to learn


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Idothat said:


> Interesting, I would like to hear more about the sound method
> 
> Spraying paint is something you learn by doing
> 
> ...


I’ve been spraying only 51 years, sill have a lot to learn. 

You will hear a change long before you’ll see a change in the surface. Close your eyes sometime, you’ll learn to hear the product being applied. 

I can tell from across the shop if the person spraying is going to fast, to slow, has a pressure issue, has a fluid feed rate issue, tip or air office is occluded. 

To over come temperature issues with the products, warm or cold water baths for the container. 

I’m shooting a new to me “finish” primer right now. Had the AAA set up so I decided to use that. The primer is a whole different animal than what I normally use and the AAA is not the best choice. I’ll finish out with it but now I know it will be better shot through the Triton with a 1.5 nozzle/needle set. 

Tom


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

That's 51 more years experience than I have! 

I pretty much assumed spraying would be annoying and finicky, so I'm mentally prepared for that. 

I have no idea what a Ford 4 cup is, there's nothing extra with the kit, just what it was sold with. It has a 2,3, and 4 tip with it. I'm pretty sure it was only used once when we were doing a remodel and our painter sprayed the existing cabinets.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Thanks for the clarification Tom

With it explained like that , I understand what you mean

I’ve learned a couple of things on this thread already, and I hope to continue


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

rblakes1 said:


> That's 51 more years experience than I have!
> 
> I pretty much assumed spraying would be annoying and finicky, so I'm mentally prepared for that.
> 
> ...


A Ford 4 cup is an inexpensive way to check the fluid viscosity. 

Understanding viscosity is one of the most important things to spraying finishes. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_viscosity_cup

The Graco 9.5 with the Edge gun is supposed to be a nice system. I just can’t take the pitch of the turbine. 

Tom


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I started spraying about 8 years ago. Started with a Capspray 5 stage HVLP. Also did some spraying with an Airless. Graco 495? I used HVLP for Stains and clears. Airless for basic house paint. 
My first airless I purchased was the Graco Pro Shot. I've had all three generations of that Cordless gun. It's perfect for the one or two door jobs that I get a lot of. 

The HVLP was easy for me to get the hang of without having anyone around to instruct me in how it should be done. 

I would be afraid to spray anything in the presence of a real painter. I'm probably doing everything wrong and in as inefficient a way as could be. But, somehow, my woodwork looks great when I'm done. Even got complimented on it today by the client. Clear Poly over 1x12 Beetle Kill Pine. 

I wish the product suppliers and tool companies (Graco) would give classes on the proper use of their equipment and finishes. 

I recently got the new Graco 9.5 HVLP and the Edge II Plus gun. Love that gun compared to the old capspray I was using. The noise doesn't bother me, and I'm the kind of person who hates most noisy tools. 

Now to go research more about Ford 4 cups and what I've been doing wrong with viscosity, which I've never checked on anything.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

How does the noise compare to having 2 toddlers? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

rblakes1 said:


> How does the noise compare to having 2 toddlers?


Couldn't possibly come close. Last week, in an occupied remodel, I had the pleasure of listening to this for 2 hours and 45 minutes.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Tinstaafl said:


> Couldn't possibly come close. Last week, in an occupied remodel, I had the pleasure of listening to this for 2 hours and 45 minutes.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjFcrv6Lfx8


Mine love that damn song

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I may have to teach “my girls” that song, just to drive their mother crazy.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lol, that's just mean

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

When my daughter was little it was “Barney” and the “I love you, you love me” song 

Still gives me the cold sweats


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

rblakes1 said:


> Lol, that's just mean
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Grandpa privilege, payback's a b!tch.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

They are adorable, how old? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

rblakes1 said:


> They are adorable, how old?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


2 next Saturday. 

Our damn daughter wouldn’t wait one more day—-my birthday is next Sunday. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

One other item/tool you should get---a wet mill gauge. it is used to determine how thick the wet film thickness is. The paint store should give you at least one. I normally get 12 at a time and give them away. 

I have to reshoot a video on how to use them. You're not counting "bumps", you're counting the dimples. I shot it because someone thought you had to get the film on heavy enough to fill the gaps between the "teeth" on the gauge. 






Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> I started spraying about 8 years ago. Started with a Capspray 5 stage HVLP. Also did some spraying with an Airless. Graco 495? I used HVLP for Stains and clears. Airless for basic house paint.
> My first airless I purchased was the Graco Pro Shot. I've had all three generations of that Cordless gun. It's perfect for the one or two door jobs that I get a lot of.
> 
> The HVLP was easy for me to get the hang of without having anyone around to instruct me in how it should be done.
> ...


Funny story about a Capspray, friend has one, forget to clean it after shooting KA+, six months later the 1/2 gallon left in the pot was solid, hose was junk, took me 3 hours to get the gun apart and functioning properly. 

If you're ever down this way, lessons are free. 

Tom


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I was going over the manual for the gun, looks like I need to pick up a 5 and 6 tip for latex. I turned the machine on, just sounds like a vacuum to me, not sure if that will change when fluid is coming out though.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

rblakes1 said:


> I was going over the manual for the gun, looks like I need to pick up a 5 and 6 tip for latex. I turned the machine on, just sounds like a vacuum to me, not sure if that will change when fluid is coming out though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


They may have changed the fan, the original Graco HVLP had a very high pitched whine.

Having all the tips is not a bad thing.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

tjbnwi said:


> 2 next Saturday.
> 
> Our damn daughter wouldn’t wait one more day—-my birthday is next Sunday.
> 
> Tom


I was going to guess 2-3. 

My oldest just turned 3, her little sister is 1 1/2.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

rblakes1 said:


> I was going to guess 2-3.
> 
> My oldest just turned 3, her little sister is 1 1/2.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Their mother, our oldest turned 42 in July. You guys are just youngin’s. 

Our son has a 4 year boy and they had a daughter 4 months ago. 

Tom


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

tjbnwi said:


> Their mother, our oldest turned 42 in July. You guys are just youngin’s.
> 
> Our son has a 4 year boy and they had a daughter 4 months ago.
> 
> Tom


My oldest sister is 42, other is 40. Funny enough, all the 40 yr olds kids are older than my other sister's kid. We've got 17 years to the day between oldest and youngest cousins, so that's kinda cool

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds like your younger than our youngest. 

My 61 year old brother has a daughter in 8th grade, his next youngest is 33:laughing: he has grand children who have graduated high school. 

Tom


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

36 here, married about 4 years ago. The 17 year span is among our kids

That's a pretty big difference between kids for your brother! One of my long time friends has a nephew only a few years younger than he is. Another friend's girlfriend is around 40, her dad is 90.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

You’re older than our youngest, she’ll be 33 next month. Middle ones got you beat by a year. 

Tom


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Well, turns out nobody likes to stock parts for hvlp guns.

The manual for the gun says it can shoot primers with the 4 or 5 tip. The 4 was already on the gun so I figured I'd give it a shot and see how it went. Messed around with the air and flow settings a little, and the SW wall&wood seemed to come out fine.

I'm pretty happy with attempt #1 at spraying. It raised the grain on the end panels a little, and there were a couple boogers, but I gave it a light sand with 400 and it feels pretty good now.

Now I need to figure out what I'm using for my top coat. I'm spraying in my basement, so lower voc is preferable. 

The base cabinets need to be in on Tuesday for template Wednesday morning


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Pro Classic Aclyd Latex.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

tjbnwi said:


> Pro Classic Aclyd Latex.
> 
> Tom


Cool, I'll grab that tomorrow morning. 

I think I'll owe you some beer or a dinner when I get out there to visit my sister sometime next year

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

rblakes1 said:


> Cool, I'll grab that tomorrow morning.
> 
> I think I'll owe you some beer or a dinner when I get out there to visit my sister sometime next year
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It has a full coalesce time of 30 days. Ask the owners to be gentle with it for the first month.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

This is PC. Thin it 2-5%, use the #3 needle/nozzle set.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

tjbnwi said:


> It has a full coalesce time of 30 days. Ask the owners to be gentle with it for the first month.
> 
> Tom


Will do. That's the oil based one, correct?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

